#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  > [想法] 你進步了多少?

## J.C.

畫畫不是一件短短時間就可以突飛猛進的事
畫畫需要耐心 毅力 持之以恆的練習 才會有進步

這個主題就是讓大家貼出自己從前的老作品 跟現在的新作品 看看有多少進步

不管花多少時間 只要有進步就是好事 只要有些許地方比以往作品更好 就是好事
所以不要害羞 秀出自己的老作品吧

順帶提醒各位 不要急於撕毀或丟棄自己的舊作 
保留它們 過了幾年正好就是參考自己是否有進步的最好指標

----------


## J.C.

這是我自己的舊作 給大家做個貼圖參考:

大約是四歲畫的龜兔賽跑


大約五歲畫的老虎


11歲畫的叢林奇談漫畫 (中間跳了好幾年 因為沒有保留那時的塗鴉)



12歲畫的星狐傳奇漫畫 這大概是我第一本獸人作品吧(汗)



13歲畫的恐龍


13或14歲畫的飛影 當時瘋狂迷上幽遊


14歲畫的獸王記 其實是幽遊白書的獸人版(大汗) 只有人物跟大概劇情設定 沒有畫成漫畫


14或15歲畫的飛影 


應該是16歲畫的劍心


第一張cg 大概是高二畫的 用滑鼠


高三畫的劍心漫畫




大學開始練習cg 這是用滑鼠畫的 給國外網友的贈圖


有掃圖機了 但上色還是只能用滑鼠


2002年 第一次用Painter


2003年 奇幻生物也畫的比較多


2004年畢業創作之一


2005年的委託之一


今年上班時候的塗鴉


以上

----------


## 王鯤梵

既然斑竹大人發起這個懷舊運動呢，我比較愛湊熱鬧，怎能不支持？


那我也把我的成長曆程也拿出來讓大家瞅瞅。

不過帖圖順序怎麼是反的。。。。那就從下往上看好了。。。。

----------


## 王鯤梵

當然，日子還得繼續過啊。。。。
吸取教訓。。。反著帖

----------


## 王鯤梵

當然。。。日子又得過，是吧？

----------


## 王鯤梵

看看我最初的彩稿。。。。。。。

----------


## J.C.

相當精采的回顧啊 
漫畫底子很不錯呢 光影表現也很好 第一張painter比我畫的好太多了 ^^; 為什麼後來沒用了呢?
色龍唸的是動畫學校嗎? 都教些什麼? 很好奇... ankthinkr.gif

----------


## 王鯤梵

既然斑竹大人問到了。。。。。。
首先呢，奔騰133+16mb的內存似乎也就只能用PHOTOSHOP了，後來大出血換了電腦，買了繪圖板和掃描儀，可已經習慣了PHOTOSHOP，PAINTER的筆觸和配色是太難了，這點我就很羨慕斑竹大人的工夫拉。

其次呢，動畫設計專業在我學校裏最沒前途了，天天坐在裝著燈管的“COPY桌”旁邊瞪著眼睛畫過度幀，時間長了眼睛都快瞎了。有前途的都去了蘇州和上海，剩下我們這些低不成高不就的只好自謀生路了。。。。苦啊。。。。

----------


## 幻貓

雖然我的礪鍊還不夠久，但我也來貼一下~
〈可以說根本就是來亂的！XDDD〉
以下都是接觸獸界以後的圖，之前應該已經沒有留下來的圖了...


在J.C.大的繪圖版畫的，技術不好竟然畫了兩小時...


小畫家繪~第一次覺得小畫家不好用...〈還是不會用？〉


PIXIA爛圖....看了就好想笑~XDD
缺點一大堆，星星月亮爆炸醜


沒有在真正發火啦~但是我就是表現不出那種感覺...PIXIA的
上色還不很精細.....


肥貓一隻...眼睛怪怪...
主角被擺到邊邊了...


亂繪感覺還不錯看哩~XDDD〈冷汗 


為RP幻獸之境畫的設定圖，臉型怪怪的


同上，臉型怪怪的


美術課的作品，99.999%變形的大衛...〈汗〉


小畫家作品....


為狼版RP畫的設定圖，可說是幻獸之境的延伸


非常隨便的一張賀圖....


小畫家~隨便畫啦~


咪兒其實不是那個顏色的....她其實是乳牛貓只是我記不住她花紋的位置...〈開始接觸PHOTO IMPACT 10〉


非常隨便的回謝圖....對不起薩仔〈毛球幻貓那一張〉


RP重畫設定


同上....我囧了...


同上~感覺OK


頭像重繪，還可以~


幫小刃畫的頭像...


還記得理化慘遭扣分，悲憤之下完成


妤姐啊~我對不起你把你畫醜了......


好像爆肝圖吧~覺得還不錯，只是沒陰影...


動作我覺得還不錯，算滿意~


慶祝KIBA大生日送的~找找看有誰~


眼睛超級怪的，毛也很不自然，第二次對不起薩仔.....


還OK，終於知道如何讓線條平滑了~


應景圖~世足賽~


很隨便的素描....眼神還OK~


去北海道時繪~和服和服~


家中大姊的委託.....頭髮無能還被委托人怪說怎麼畫瞇瞇眼....

大概就這些~1年以來就是進步到這裡~~~

----------


## J.C.

To 色龍:
原來學動畫這麼累啊 有沒有教用flash作動畫呢?

To 幻貓:
一年的時間比例跟姿態抓的蠻準了 進步很多喔
不過圖實在好大啊 ^^;

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

從開始接觸獸界的圖開始(國一)
連簽名都還在發展中~



嘗試漫畫化的畫風

迷尼奧寵物


(國二)




剛好迷上TLK 胡亂畫的施卡

仔細練過後

聖誕節

又回頭迷銀牙

狼哥的設定出現

為了做網頁畫的


(國三)
為了交差畫的(踹

練習色鉛筆

PS手抹練習

某次半夜畫的

彩圖

黑白稿

開始迷WOW







目前最新的圖

----------


## J.C.

不錯啊 骨架跟體感越來越有進步囉

----------


## 亞熱帶企鵝

記得...百年前曾經跟人說過小生以前的作品之拙劣。
試圖幫他打氣...
想不到有這個機會向人展示那些古董...(也不過2張而已...=.=)
請看VCR...XD

----------


## 亞熱帶企鵝

要麻煩大家由下往上看了@@"

----------


## ocarina2112

唔.....
雖然不是常拿筆在畫畫
不過看看各位再看看自已
就覺得自已某方面漸漸在退步...orz(汗

國中跟高中的圖都是課本上生出來的
家裡沒掃瞄機，沒辦法掃出來給各位笑一下XD""

第一次畫獸人好像是在國一還二的時侯吧@@
(小學五年級才開始畫XD")

上了大二後才繼續有在畫獸人
那時侯的圖幾乎都有貼在這邊的圖庫了
沒有的大概就是忘了存...遺失了orz~
大多都是pbbs裡產出來的

----------


## c-Lupus

第一張獸圖是高一畫的
上了大學後就比較少畫了

----------


## rix

說來慚愧...畫圖還不到2年......
話說小時候畫的全部都是火柴棍小人.......囧
那個或許連塗鴉都不算......
所以去年正式開始畫的時候
自己看起來感覺不錯
但今年再看覺得簡直是慘不忍睹......<囧"

畫圖確實也能有許多快樂
還能緩解心情......
雖然目前為止還沒有因為心情很糟糕畫出超暴力圖......

其實自己感覺要完善的還有許多
但這種事情又不可能很快好起來
所以只能一步一步地走下去了

而且看別人畫圖也很快樂......(炸

----------


## J.C.

c-Lupus的bittermaturity.jpg也很棒 高中能用這樣的風格畫蠻厲害的說

Rix進步的蠻多啊 請繼續加油

企鵝的這幾張幾乎都是45度角面向左邊 可以多嘗試畫看看不同角度的人物

很好奇庫羅畫畫的初衷是什麼呢?

----------


## Katsuya XII

畫的不太好呢=w=

各位大大請見諒，小的繪畫能力很差

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

到底進步多少呢？
請看VCR！(被毆)

其實進步太多了，很難用一一道出的說=w="

----------


## 熾祈

幼稚園唯一留著一幅幼幼班的優勝作品，仍掛房間的牆壁上。
每當望向牆壁便會悟起「原來從這麼小的時候就喜歡畫畫了啊。」

不過之後的塗鴉多數以在數年前的搬家途中被丟棄，已不可考。

──

那麼演化史以上，雖然說進步如龜速囧。
但當然圖是不可能這麼少的，所以其他繪集本家自請。 

刪圖囉。

----------


## 和魯夫

說到進步了多少啊.....
我不知道XD"
反正是反覆練習就是了
大大小小算上去有上千張了吧?

我是由2003年9月開始有圖作紀錄的↓(不過不是獸)

之前的我全刪了


第一次用PPS板


第一次畫ARIA的水無燈里


第一次畫ARIA的水無燈里


三位一体(?)


下面是畫獸的了XD"

啊!那張才是最早的!畫給朋友的生日卡

那是我第一張獸圖(仿)


好久的圖了現在看上去會囧"


一年後再畫的圖↓

那是進步嗎?


忘了那是要畫甚麼了....


那張是第二張用手上色的圖了.....
被說是垃圾(?)


其實那張是我的名字的由來(?)是某卡通出現過的


獸&人


獸&人2


第一次畫獸人+女


第一次在狼版貼的圖(好像是那張?)


第一次在狼版用的頭像


第一次的頭巾狼(被說是內褲狼)


第一次用PhotoImpact上色~


第一次用PhotoShop上色~


第一次用小畫家畫的圖~


第一次用OC上色~(好像是第二次了?)


第一次用繪畫版畫的~


最近比較满意的上色圖

圖是很多但好像沒甚麼進步囧.........

----------


## 蒼之狼風亞

http://wolfbbs.net/download.php?id=2173
最早鼠繪................
囧死..
http://wolfbbs.net/download.php?id=5629
下來的...
和上個大約有3個月時間差距= =~
~~~
http://wolfbbs.net/download.php?id=10046
前段時間畫的..
下來就是我頭像這個了..
http://wolfbbs.net/download.php?id=11628

----------


## ocarina2112

> 很好奇庫羅畫畫的初衷是什麼呢?


當然就是畫畫時所帶給我的快樂囉:P
倒不是為了 某 些 原 因 才去畫
就發現那樣實在是不像自已
畫得好不好有沒有進步到是無所謂
把看到某樣東西時的感動感覺印到圖裡~
畫起來高興順手自已high
還是這樣畫畫最快樂 :Very Happy: 
====



你的頭像~我好想問~
為什麼筆斷掉了會變肥啊...
我當初看時還以為會摔桌之類的說XD

然後看了看
又突然發現↓

----------


## 銀

呃....我有進步嗎?
好像只是純粹的畫風改變(噴

而我國小的鼠繪作品目前已經找不到了說(噴
不過去問問看以前跟我熟的網友也許還拿的到(噴

----------


## 光狼

我呢,

很特別,不像其它人慢慢的變........

我在一個月內進步了不少呢(本年10月至11月的時間)·雖然還是不太強....

那時候開了一個委託,頭尾作品的差別極大


以下圖片只供參考畫技變化

----------


## 呆虎鯨

呆鯨小時候畫的狗狗被手足說：好棒的蟲啊！（炸死）

　　現在有在電腦裡面的請看我的塗鴉區和贈圖區＞ˇ＜
　　塗鴉區連結
      舊到新~

　　現在還在努力＞ˇ＜，等以後再來貼一次，希望有進步

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

進步了多少......
其實我也不知道.......
不過在這幾個月裡...已經算是進步了
從6月進了狼版開始......
繪畫歷程↓↓

白牙大....不好意思畫胖了.......見笑....


終於學會上色了！


試畫陰影


較動態的....


背景...這東西出現了....



原始的......鉛筆搞....


最近期的圖....今天畫的↓

----------


## 幻兒

看各位獸大大們的作品，
大大們似乎＂畫齡＂都很久了呢！

我的畫齡到目前約是３年（五年級　至　國一），
看到這個主題後，才想：
「咦？我好像也有把以前的畫留下來呢！？」

再一陣翻箱倒櫃中，總算找出了幾樣作品，
結果：
　　　國中以前的不堪入目呀！！！囧

----------


## yoyo虎

幻兒的畫從五年級開始就很棒了呢~~

在下也沒有什麼可以貼的...因為家裡沒有相機也沒有掃描
不過我想了一下
應該可以畫我的眼睛進化史...
順便附上舊圖的複刻板...
如果大家想看原版
我答應大家等我買相機或掃描就PO上來
(要是我忘了就私信密我= =)

另外...
在下是個喜歡幻想的傢伙
所以會將獸人創造出來之後
編一個故事讓他們RPG........
下面的第一批第二批就是
一個故事的完結...再另創新局這樣...

如果有興趣的
可以猜猜看現在我的獸設是第幾批...

----------


## 諾

唐突的亂入。

國一剛接觸Painter：


國二，隔了剛好一年：


國三，也就是今年繪：


拿相同構圖例比較容易看得出差異，大概有進步，吧。

----------


## 獠也

嗯....
很羨慕家裡有PS或．．．繪圖軟體的人
也羨慕家裡有掃描機的人...
嗚......我都沒機會碰到那些東西~
超少畫彩頁(畫筆封印在倉庫深處...)
很少描黑( 嗯...純粹懶惰(炸~) )
我還滿懶的...........
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
由於小六時沒什麼人可以切磋...
畫技就一直停留在某地...
自從國一新生入學後，
班上有很多畫畫很強的人
(國一就會畫油畫.....超漂亮)
從那時~開始＂大躍進＂式進步
結論：畫畫就是要互相切磋才會進步！

----------


## 柴田 雷

我也來亂入了～

差很多吶..

----------


## 時間貓

0

----------


## 幻貓

接上之前...


高中入漫研社第一張圖，人體架構摸索中，貓體畫得過小了...


胎死腹中的"闇俠見聞錄"五俠之一"幻"，描邊是用PI10曲線慢慢拉


"幻"之彩圖，當時正為自己創造闇炎武士刀沾沾自喜
全程PI10，頭髮還是怪，描邊還是曲線慢慢拉，沒有毛毛感....


瘋"闇俠"的最高峰，社展作品之一
可惜有些小細節當時懶的改，使它遜色不少......
頭毛還是有些問題,衣服皺褶陰影還是有問題.....
自此學會"色彩增值"上色法〈轉換跑道變photoshop cs2〉


練上色，頭毛陰影摸索中
〈拿夜狼開刀哩XD〉


看了漫畫"黑貓"練習頭毛，雖然這張仍不怎麼樣但已給我一個練習的方向~
以後畫頭毛不會怕哩~〈等等等，長髮除外


老大生日奉上樂園幣順便畫的~愛用頭圖之一~


少了魔影環，有陣子弄成眨眼動畫當頭圖〈正太禁止拍打餵食


話說大家的設定都好酷喔......覺得這張毛表現的還不錯~


退步期......腿畫太短了而且完全沒創意照設定圖畫..........〈高二的怨念


遲遲沒有完成的委託，對不起伊格......
問我為什麼掃成這樣?我家掃描器大概老了(暈


最近的圖，想說一直沒有獸設就畫了一張
全程鼠繪，經過無數次的"Ctrl+z"〈ps 中的還原〉才完成
貓體研究有成XDD

----------------------------------
墮落的過去啊.....畫技的進步卻付出不小的代價呢......
現在才是真正的封筆吧......該死的大學聯考

----------


## GOOSE

呵呵當年阿OO
我幼稚園的雜圖好像在舊家……

從國中小的詭異圖開始吧


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    好簡潔XD


風景？？？









國中畢業


高中

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    頭髮？



剛進狼版



滑鼠XD










繪版入手


SAI

點擊以顯示隱藏內容















目前

點擊以顯示隱藏內容









其實有明顯的進步了啦XD

----------

